# uukha Upro lite riser and ux100 limbs? Anyone using these?



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

riser review.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r98zyJ_WWqQ


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

I've own both and have shot it with a sight for the last year. I was going to it from a hoyt excel + KAP limbs setup, and the SF Forged + with KAP limbs. I have not another setup of comparable price to compare it to.

It is fairly light, but not as much as a fiberbow. The carbon appears to have excellent dampening qualities, and I have never really noticed vibration. Has everything you really expect on a riser of that range. Limb adjustment, larger than normal weight adjustment. The all carbon-getup is pretty slick too.

Overall, I've found the setup fairly forgiving, holding red or better this indoor season, even with incorrectly spined arrows. That might just be luck or something else on my part though.
The limbs themselves are recurved slightly more than average, so you may have problems transporting them if you have a case that has foam inserts for limbs.

If you're splurging, you might want to wait for the new Uukha limbs to come out, I've heard quite good things about them.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There are better barebow risers for less money IMHO.

What are you currently shooting and what level of competition are you at?

-Grant


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Limbs are fairly popular with barebowers around Europe. I've never seen anyone shoot with the riser.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Cassanra wolf is shooting that set up. She was on the women's open team at the Arizona cup this last weekend that won bronze.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Cadet Alice Buswell uses one. Fourth in qualification, bronze in elimination.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

My best scores have been shot with a very unbalanced and very lightweight hoyt. I have been shooting the last 2 years with Hoyt formula hpx and shot it good but not as well as the lightweight horizon I started with 4 years ago. The uukha is not a splurge. I have sold my Formula and hope to try something with more deflex again and lighter weight. I have been playing with shorter riser bows more recently 64 inch bows and I feel better with the longer 25 inch riser. I was a high 270 and even low 280 shooter. With the formula I could never get back to where I was with the Hoyt Horizon. It has even crossed my mind to step back to what I know and get another Horizon.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Look into a Best Zenit or Moon. They are a fantastic Barebow riser, good amounts of deflex and a slightly altered grip position that is specifically designed for use without stabilizers.
If you can get used to the grip then a Bernardini Nilo is another great riser which balances really well.
If you wanted to spend a bit more then the Stolid Bull is becoming a major force in Barebow shooting. If I had the cash to upgrade from my Moon that is where the money would go.

280 is a smokingly good indoor score for a barebow archer.

-Grant


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

I can shoot these scores in practice but on the line I crumble. Worry too much when it counts and my brain gets in the way. I have shot some bottom heavy risers and honestly don't shoot them any better. I cant get used to the physical weight. I think I will like the uukha with a little weight on the bottom limb bolt. It probably won't sit neutral but for me I have found that this is not a requirement.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you want something fairly lightweight then try one of the Best risers or an X-Appeal. The X-Appeal has been specifically very recommended as a lighter weight BB riser due to geometry.

-Grant


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Take a look at the Fiberbows, if you want some deflex and lightweight. I just got the 23" 5.3. Like Grant, I do think you could have a better bow for "barebow" but if you don't care neither do I (HA!). I want some reviews on the Ukkha riser! I figured the lighter weight would allow me to use less weight to get it to tip the same, which leaves the total weight even lower.


View attachment 1928200


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

That was my theory as well. I could start light and end up with close to neutral. I don't need a 650 club I know that. The Fiberbow did interest me but was concerned with the pockets. What do you think of the all carbon ilf pockets And do you have the Stainless eccentric bolts. I would like to add weight at the lower limb too. I think the uukha is light enough compared to most aluminum risers.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Paul,
I am sorry, I'm pretty well useless when it comes to the bow... its brand new and I only spent 3 hours with it before I repackaged it and sent it to my buddy. I only have the limb bolts that came with it. I spent the money in hopes that the limb pocket issue was fixed. I have 44ish pound limbs on it at my draw, everything seems to be fine so far. The dampening properties are apparent immediately and the fell is very different, plus the lack of mass weight is really cool. I am not sold but haven't shot it and have really outstanding gear to compare it to so we will see. 

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

kakend , you have shared more than I can find out about anything Fiberbow. I have a multitude of bows and they are all fairly heavy. I shot a hoyt horizon with 38 pound medium Kaya limbs. This was my first recurve and I shot high 270 average with it after only 2 years. But I have tried to buy more points and find myself upset everytime. I am very dedicated shooting almost everyday and shoot at least 2 hours or more. If I buy a carbon bow it will be the last bow. If I cant make it shoot, I will be shooting a Hoyt horizon and that is all there is to it. The fiberbow just seems so weird to me being so light. I don't have an idea how it will feel and that makes me nervous.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

Kasey, 
What limbs are on that Fiberbow?


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Border Hex 6's with BB2 upgrade. They are really cool, I had Sid finish them in matte and they match the Fiberbow very nicely.

I have 2 GMX's, and an Excel also. The GMX's are both wearing Border limbs and the Excel is sporting some Centaur longbow limbs. 

I am sorry this is all way off topic, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.

Have a great day,
Kasey


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've seen one guy go frpm border to uukha recently and he said marks are very close. He does have a funny draw lenght though, about 25.5 inches with 48 on fingers. He shoots olympic but most archers who have switched to uukha recently I know are barebowers.

They are definitely worth a try, the draw cycle and feeling after shot are very different, so best bet might be to try before buy.


----------



## Harvey87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I have seen one girl from my club useing that setup. It seems very nice, fit and finish wise. See finitely one of the quieter bows I've heard


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

I shoot the Fiberbow 6.3 and currently use Uukkha EX1. I like them, you may want to look at the Hx10 Nature limbs as they are supposed to be for barebow hunters.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

People think that everyone has access to shoot different types of equipment before they buy. But I am in the part of the world where I am the progressive one who has the new stuff to try. I am not made of money I just know how to budget and save. But here in Kansas, you are lucky to see much of anything recurve. I have seen 2 w&w inno. 1 was a cxt 3 years ago and a inno max this March. And I bought the Hoyt Hpx 2 and a half years ago. And I have seen 1 spigarelli. This is the extent of the top of line bows around here except for quite a few GMX. You see alot of SFlute and Hoyt excels around the JOAD program. So if you want something high end you are pretty much at the mercy of Lancaster. And the only way to get information is Ask on sites like this. 
Kakend, I was happy to hear your opinion on the Fiberbow.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my uprolite and ux100 limbs 3 weeks ago to replace AL1 riser and Power EX limbs. Fully loaded with accessories, the old setup was a nightmare to lift and control before and during release. The new bow is a departure from the ideology of the necessity to have stabilisers, dampeners and various other gadgets attached. I have found that it creates very much less vibration on release whilst at the same time staying in its vertical plane with ease. Any limbs that return back to ' neutral at rest ' faster than any other product are of benefit to archers. As for the uprolite riser, it is light and straight. Can't really say anymore than that. The combination of these factors has allowed me to remove all but a 30" long rod, sight and clicker from the bow. What remains is a simple well balanced tool. Yes the comparisons of cost and other factors is constantly being mentioned but let's not forget that the materials used to produce most bows are actually very very cheap and that we as consumers are actually charged for design, marketing, manufacturing and a whole host of other so called add ons. As an archery trainer, I can tell you that the majority of middle to high end bows that archers use appear to be a burden. Their appears to be a disconnect between the archer and the tool which is apparent on their face during the shooting cycle. Have a look yourself next time you are around a group of archers. Look specifically at the difference between those with lightweight and fully loaded. Who looks less stressed ?


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

Very insightful. This is the kind of responses I like. I am super critical and very analytical. I research because I want to make every effort to know everything I can about the product I want. Bows are quite ridiculous priced but in reality they are all relative to each other. I am not balking at the price of an uukha by any means. If I said I was going to use it for olympic style would everyone say that I could get something better for the money versus using it for a barebow. I think the popularity of bows relates to who is shooting it and how much money they stand to make. And world class marketing like Hoyt never hurt either.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Brace height*

Paul, I would definitely recommend the uukha product. Before you rush off and get one, I would ask that you bear in mind that this bow is not like others. Do not do the psychological thing of comparison. Rather you should try one with a clear mind and see how it feels for you. A couple of weeks after getting my uprolite + ux100's I have better grouping, more arrows in the ' x ' but much more importantly, I am no longer conscious of the existence of the bow in my hand. The limbs have that little bit extra curvature which gives an expected 2# to the stated poundage without affecting your draw or increasing the stresses generated as you draw. In fact you will find that it is easier to draw. BEWARE, the brace height is different. I have mine at 9.5cm which has caused me to use my shorter shafts because the anchor point changed. Try before you buy.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

really 9.5 cm? I would expect 9.5 inches. Being barebow or Traditional I already have a problem with cast. Are you saying that the limbs feel 2 pounds lighter or are they actually 2 pounds heavier at the median setting? I have my way of aiming and I don't like to change. It is cheaper to change arrows and point weight, nock point and brace and even anchor than limbs. I want to aim at 6 oclock on the X and there is no changing that. I have tried aiming at a lower point like 6 oclock on the bottom of target and just bad results. I started at 38pounds at 28 inch draw and have changed my stance so much that I am pulling about 26.5 now. I also moved my anchor up a whole finger to get my arrow pointing more downward. And now I am shooting 34 pounds at my current draw and shooting full length arrows to get my point of aim right. Will I want 2 pounds lighter than normal? CURIOUS?


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Most likely inches. Uukha recommends 215 - 225 mm, I have mine at 223 mm.

I believe he is describing the "let-off". I'm not sure how they do it, but there is a very slight letoff, most likely due something in the force/draw curve. Uukha limbs are also faster than most other limbs to some extent. I think it's due to the extra recurve. It's comparable to shooting a deflex longbow and a one-piece recurve of the same draw weight.


Oh and the weight. My entire setup, vbars, long rod and all weighs less than my training setup (cartel fantom riser, sf axiom limbs) without and stabilizers added. Makes a big difference when you don't need as much weight for the roll to act the way you want it to.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry my mistake, 9.5" is correct. I shoot 34# myself but the technical stuff says that the extra curve to the limbs will transfer around 36# of force to the arrow on release and yet you will still be pulling 34#. The feel of the pull force is going to be more like 32# based on the design of the limbs. Bizarre to say the least but in practice, that is exactly what it feels like. Almost like a compound at peak draw length where the force drops away and turns into holding force. I must say that the mathematics that currently exist are derived from the existing standard limbs but the shape of limbs is changing to help the archer feel more at ease at full draw. Stops that exertion wobble when at full draw. One of the guys at my club has just returned from Germany with a new set of limbs that are 42# but he let me draw and it felt more like 36#. This was due once again to the extreme curvature on the last 1/3 of the limbs. Go on line and have a look for this type of limb and have a read. Something you mentioned made me think as well. Over here in Mauritius, we have absolutely no archery shops or access to archery equipment. The only comparisons I have been making are based on ( like you ), Internet research, archers feedback and comparisons amongst the existing bows at competitions and practice. I was advised against buying something like the uukha but that's because they could only comment on what they new. The reviews of uukha seem to be nonexistent but if you go on line and contact an archery shop, they will give you the best advice possible. Perris Archery is very good. They are in the UK and Andrew is you man.


----------



## heetel64 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes LittleJP, you are right on all points that you have made. Something else to think of is that the extra limb curve + a shorter string not only results in more brace height but also automatically stores a greater energy in the limbs before you even start to draw. I could be wrong but logic is pushing me in this direction by way of explaining energy transfer linked to energy exerted.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

I used to shoot turkish traditional recurve bows. If you've ever seen one of those unstrung, the concept is very similar.

I used to get around 250 fps with a 80# warbow design. I've known of 120# bows of that design hit over 300 fps.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

I just wanted to share that I did indeed get a Upro lite 25" riser and hx10 limbs. Short 36 pounds. I was pretty surprised at the feel, it was like nothing I had expected. It has little vibration and what vibration is there is very dampened and stops very quickly. I have shot some high end stuff. And I would say that this is the nicest I have shot by far. When I do my part ...this bow is perfect! But I can screw up a good thing let me tell ya. I opted for the lite riser opposed to the heavy Upro riser thinking I could weight only the bottom end and get it closer to neutral. Uukha originally had plans for a barebow specific riser and it never went into production. I would easily recommend this riser and any uukha limbs. I can only dream the ux100 and vx1000 must be awesome. I want to thank the people who had encouraging things to say about uukha. Some of the people here had their own opinions about getting better for my money. I now find that hard to believe.


----------



## LittleJP (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! Now, you can't blame your equipment any more when you screw up shooting


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

I haven't been blaming the equipment for awhile now. I have been fortunate to have shot some great bows. I still have a few of them. But I think this bow just might be the one. It feels nice to be confident in the setup though. Now if I were just as confident about arrow choices.


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Attempted to purchase some of their EX1's - had me waiting for 4 and a half months. "No expected time of completion". When originally stated 4 weeks at max. Seems the products are inconsistent in speed coming out of their factory....

Disappointing. Ended up with some second hand ex primes.


----------



## BenConnor (Feb 15, 2013)

That wasn't from their aus "distributor" was it? I just cancelled an order after waiting 6 weeks, ordered them from Lancaster a week ago and they arrived today. Stoked.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

I ordered from Lancaster as well. Was here less than a week.


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

It was Ben - wasted my time and put me off week after week....


----------



## BenConnor (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmm. Very disappointing. Definitely persist with the limbs though, they're great.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

A club mate of mine went to UX100's after his Border hex5's blew up last week. Uukhas were 4# weaker but he could turn the bolts to get within 1# of the old draw weight. His draw is very short, about 25.5". His sight marks improved over 5mm on 60m distance using the same arrow. So quite fast after all...


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I got a set of border hex6 after my win/win limbs delaminated.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

heetel64 said:


> I shoot 34# myself but the technical stuff says that the extra curve to the limbs will transfer around 36# of force to the arrow on release


How does one pull to 34lbs, yet "transfer" 36lbs?


----------

